# vancouver or toronto For IT jobs



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

hello

i'm an IT Graduate with 3-4 yrs of experience in IT Networks, i want to move to canada for my Masters course in IT networking.could anyone sugggest me which is the best place to study and work in canada(vancouver or toronto) ?? And do tell me about the part time jobs available there. Howz winter there? i read in this forum that winter is so harsh there..plz provide me with the link which has info about climate there.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Living wise I prefer Vancity, but for I.T. I dont think there is any comparison, Toronto Or the GTA is a lot better. IBM has 4 different locations here if i remember correctly, plus the City of Markham is considered Canada's High tech capitol. There are many many tech conpanies here from all different aspects of IT. The problem is if you can find a company hiring right now and if they are the competition is steep. Keep in mind the mentality here is theyvwill most certainly hire someone with "Canadian" experience and educated.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> Living wise I prefer Vancity, but for I.T. I dont think there is any comparison, Toronto Or the GTA is a lot better. IBM has 4 different locations here if i remember correctly, plus the City of Markham is considered Canada's High tech capitol. There are many many tech conpanies here from all different aspects of IT. The problem is if you can find a company hiring right now and if they are the competition is steep. Keep in mind the mentality here is theyvwill most certainly hire someone with "Canadian" experience and educated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



sir acutally i was planning to do masters course in IT(Networking , Infrastructure management).I've read about the post study work permit rules on the Immi website ..will it be a good option to go for masters course in Toronto University???

my profile: B.Tech (IT) graduate with 4+ years of Experience in India, CCNA(Cisco Certified Network Associate) and MCSA(microsoft certified system admin). please suggest me some good universities or any other better career option.

thanks


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

danadam38in said:


> sir acutally i was planning to do masters course in IT(Networking , Infrastructure management).I've read about the post study work permit rules on the Immi website ..will it be a good option to go for masters course in Toronto University???
> 
> my profile: B.Tech (IT) graduate with 4+ years of Experience in India, CCNA(Cisco Certified Network Associate) and MCSA(microsoft certified system admin). please suggest me some good universities or any other better career option.
> 
> thanks


If your main concern is getting a masters, both University of Toronto and UBC which is in Vancouver are great universities and both highly respected. I dont think you can go wrong with either one. If I were in your shoes, I would goto UBC. although I was born and raised in Toronto, I really hate the winter, it can get really cold here. 
I guess the real deciding factor would be which one accepts you. Try for both if possible and see what happens.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

University of Waterloo. But very hard to get in.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

EVHB said:


> University of Waterloo. But very hard to get in.


Waterloo is a very good uni, but there are many good uni's here and since he implicitly asked for T.O. or Van I just left it at that.


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

one more thing i would like to ask you sir, howz job market there..can i get job after completion of my masters course..(if they dont consider indian experience) can i get break in companies.??i can say that i'm good at Computer Networks.i can work on cisco and microsoft platform with ease..


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

The job market it not good at all right now. You will be competing with a lot of people. Don't expect for 1 sec that you should get a decent job because you completed your masters. In the most likely scenario you will have to take a job to get "Canadian" experience and work your way up. Try to network with people and stay positive. 

Here's an article about the Bank of Canada stating the Canadian economy is doing WORSE than thought. Keep that in mind.
Bank of Canada stays put on interest rates, says economy doing worse than thought - thestar.com

Also, I know this because I was in networking myself(and still enjoy it, but moved on and doing my own thing in Dubai) and still have many friends in the field. I have worked for the two largest Telco's in Bell Canada and Rogers Communications, and well as IBM Canada(Be careful about the big companies they tend to lay-off thousands at a time and bring in new people who expect less wages and benefits).

Just one of many examples http://finance.yahoo.com/news/laid-off-ibm-employee-says-230517483.html


----------

